# ATV Flat Tire



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

All 4 tires have had the green slime in them for about a year and a half. Yesterday,(on the ice) I notice my rear tire is low. I thought,, well it's not on the rim anyway. Well later on I notice the green slime is oozing out around the rim. The tire never went completely flat but very low. I have no clue what to do,,, is this a dealer only fix or do I pump more slime in there???

I was also wondering,, could this have anything to do with "pre-loading" the suspension when I load it on the trailer?? It stays real tight on the trailer but it seems like thats a lot of pressure on those tires when I do that.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

do you have a puncture or is it only a leak at the rim ,I think you will have to break it down and clean the bead and rim where it mounts don't be surprised if the rim has a lot of rust I think that the slime has a large amount of water in it and promotes rust I may be wrong


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

roger23 said:


> do you have a puncture or is it only a leak at the rim ,I think you will have to break it down and clean the bead and rim where it mounts don't be surprised if the rim has a lot of rust I think that the slime has a large amount of water in it and promotes rust I may be wrong


Didn't appear to have a puncture just leaking slime around the rim.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

William H Bonney said:


> All 4 tires have had the green slime in them for about a year and a half. Yesterday,(on the ice) I notice my rear tire is low. I thought,, well it's not on the rim anyway. Well later on I notice the green slime is oozing out around the rim. The tire never went completely flat but very low. I have no clue what to do,,, is this a dealer only fix or do I pump more slime in there???
> 
> I was also wondering,, could this have anything to do with "pre-loading" the suspension when I load it on the trailer?? It stays real tight on the trailer but it seems like thats a lot of pressure on those tires when I do that.




buy slime



Home
Products
Tire Sealant
Smart Spair
Smart Tube
Tire Care
Tire Inflator

Applications
Bike
Moto/ATV
Lawn/Garden
Auto
International
Industrial
 










*Question:*

*Will SLiME seal my bead leak?*



*Answer:*

We do not recommend or guarantee SLiME for sealing bead or valve leaks. 
When the sealant is installed, and the tire is in rotation, SLiME is forced only 
to the tread area. There is no contact with the sidewall or bead unless the tire 
is set on its side. If this is a vehicle tire or any high speed tire, we would 
recommend having the tire inspected by a tire care professional as the leak 
could be due to a bent rim etc.

Have another question? 


HOME

CUSTOMER CARE/FAQ'S

MSDS/TESTING

MEDIA

DEALERS/DISTRIBUTORS

CONTACT US
©2005 Accessories Marketing, Inc.  800 Farroll Road, Grover Beach CA, 93433  (888)45-SLIME


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

William come see me I will break the tire down as I have the equipment to do that. Clean the inside of the tire out, put it back together and then find out if it is a bead leak which is common with low air tires like on atv's. Or if you have a problem that needs to be fixed, may have a warped or bent rim that is not allowing the bead to seat completely which is causing a slow leak. may have mud in the bead which maybe causing a slow leak. Either way I can fix most problems with an atv tire. Bring it to me and let me take a looky.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

bigcountrysg said:


> William come see me I will break the tire down as I have the equipment to do that. Clean the inside of the tire out, put it back together and then find out if it is a bead leak which is common with low air tires like on atv's. Or if you have a problem that needs to be fixed, may have a warped or bent rim that is not allowing the bead to seat completely which is causing a slow leak. may have mud in the bead which maybe causing a slow leak. Either way I can fix most problems with an atv tire. Bring it to me and let me take a looky.


Well I've had that slime in the tires for a year and a half,,, I'm wondering how it could all of a sudden develop a slow leak?? Cause I've been riding it all week with no problems until Sat. 

Do you have a shop or something,, Big? And where is Willis??


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

William H Bonney said:


> Well I've had that slime in the tires for a year and a half,,, I'm wondering how it could all of a sudden develop a slow leak?? Cause I've been riding it all week with no problems until Sat.
> 
> Do you have a shop or something,, Big? And where is Willis??


Willis is near ann arbor, bellville, milan, area. I have a shop in my pole barn behind my house. I been working on this stuff since I was 10 years old. I have a manual small tire changer in my pole barn it works good for lawn mower tires, atv tires, golf cart tires, and motorcycle tires. But don't work on car or truck tires. It can develop a slow leak due to weather and the cold temps contracting the tire and the rim. Which will go away when the air temps are back up. It can get a slow leak from a piece of ice that may have snuck its way into the bead of the tire or snow getting stuck in the bead of the tire then melting and causing the slow leak. Green Slime works great if you get a puncture in the middle of the tread while on the trail but for valve leaks and bead or rim leaks it don't do nothing besides make a green slimey mess. I am about 10 miles south of 94 and 10 miles east of u.s.23


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I sincerely appreciate the offer but you're quite a ways from me. There's a ATV dealer that's only 10 minutes from my house, I think I'm gonna take it there and hope they don't try to bend me over on this.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

William H Bonney said:


> I sincerely appreciate the offer but you're quite a ways from me. There's a ATV dealer that's only 10 minutes from my house, I think I'm gonna take it there and hope they don't try to bend me over on this.


Go to a mom pop tire shop every town has a small tire shop they should only charge you 10 to 15 bucks to fix that problem. At least the little tire shops near me only charge that much.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Well here's the update and another question. The ATV dealer near me won't "repair" tires. The girl on the phone was almost positive I needed a "new rim,, AND tire" . Anyway,, I cleaned all the snow and ice off all the tires inside and out then just filled the flat tire up and watched it for a few hours. No leak,,,, I just got back from riding it around the block for a few miles and no signs of any leak. Is it possible the snow and ice "un-seated" the bead and once I cleaned it off, dried it out and refilled it,, would the bead "re-seat" itself???


----------



## lostyooper (Jan 31, 2005)

William H Bonney said:


> Well here's the update and another question. The ATV dealer near me won't "repair" tires. The girl on the phone was almost positive I needed a "new rim,, AND tire" . Anyway,, I cleaned all the snow and ice off all the tires inside and out then just filled the flat tire up and watched it for a few hours. No leak,,,, I just got back from riding it around the block for a few miles and no signs of any leak. Is it possible the snow and ice "un-seated" the bead and once I cleaned it off, dried it out and refilled it,, would the bead "re-seat" itself???


I washed and dried mine and it still leaked, slow so by the next day it was almost flat. but then again i can pick a lemon out of an apple tree. hope ya get it fixed goodluck.

Dave


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

You never know it may hold air it may not. I would find a small tire shop near by and let them take a look at it. A tire shop that deals with small tires as in lawn mowers, golf carts, motorcycle tires, is where I would be heading to get my tire fix.


----------

